# Yankee Made.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I would love for members to post pictures of their Amarican made watches, not American cased, assembled, Swiss movement watches.









This will exclude makes sich as Wittnauer and Benrus etc , no disrespect to those makes, I own a few Wittnauers and Bulovas( Accutrons are different).









I want to see your Yankee built watches, Hamilton, Waltham, Elgin and Hampden, Illinois and less well known wrist watches if you have them.

This post is only for wrist watches as I'm most interested in them but the odd American pocket watch won't be objected to.









I may do another post asking for pictures (and details) of any vintage American brand watch you have, not purely American _made_, so please be prepared.









I think I'm back on track with my American watch fetish.









This is my only true Yankee watch up to this point. It's a belter and keeps time to minus 4 seconds a day. It isn't even the best movement Elgin made 55 years ago.









But it is a good one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry, couldn't do a direct upload.







Reached some maximum limit thingy.









Try this.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think that this is my only US made watch Stan - 'tis a nice one though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bosting Snorkel Paulus, classic wrist watch.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thats like waving a Red Flag to a Bull for me Stan









I'll be posting against this thread all day









First up a couple of fine Hamilton Electrics


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another Hamilton, this time a mechanical, "Thor".







It has Hamilton top-grade cal. 770 movement within:


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Cr*p photo but


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thats like waving a Red Flag to a Bull for me Stan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the one on the right Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

seiko6139 said:


> I like the one on the right Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I Ian. Another shot of it:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A couple of 214 Accutrons









Ian and Jon may recognize them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm not sure I have any Stan apart from the accutron but then I don't know where they were built.

I'll have a search thro and see, my memory isn't what it was


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My "Deep Sea 666 Feet" to go with Paul's "Snorkel 666 Feet"


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This is in danger of turning in a "Show us yer Snorkel" thread but... heres mine...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

S`not fair I can`t play












































Must get that Accutron I`ve been promising myself


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Actaully just realied that my Snorkel is probably Swiss... Ooops! So been looking at serial numbers and think this is my only American Bulova and thus my only American watch! 214 Astronaut on coffin link Kreisler braclet.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JonW said:


> been looking at serial numbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you tell wether they are swiss or usa Jon?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

If they start with a letter theyre USA, if not then theyre Swiss...


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

JonW said:


> This is in danger of turning in a "Show us yer Snorkel" thread but... heres mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had one of those Jon. Roy had it off me about 5 years ago.

Nice watch









Ian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thks Jon - mine's swiss


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> seiko6139 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the one on the right PaulÂ
> ...


That's a stunning watch Paul and it appears to be near nint.

I've never owned a Hamilton Electric.....maybe soon though.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

seiko6139 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > This is in danger of turning in a "Show us yer Snorkel" thread but... heres mine...
> ...


Wow, Ive spoken to a few Accutron people and no one had seen one and here on our very own forum ones passed hands. This one came from the US but appears to be Swiss... Ive seen a few similar ones without the bracelet but its the bracelet that makes this watch - its 26mm where it joins the case and the links are a very strange shape, very comfy to wear. Youu still got the one mentioned Roy or did you flip it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's gone Jon,

I've owned five or six of these in the past.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My next batch is what Stan intended I think:









Gruen Veri-Thin from 1940's:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another Gruen:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another Gruen --- this one is a Curvex


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No-one else joing me in this postathon?









Hamilton Wilshire with floating lugs.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Stan said:


> Sorry, couldn't do a direct upload.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan, I'm not much for small square ones, but that is the nicest watch on this thread.

While I have an Electro-Chron (finally!), I do not own any All-Americans


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nalu said:


> While I have an Electro-Chron (finally!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see that!







I have two myself...thanks to Roy.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Way to go fellas! What a cracking group of postings.









Hawkey, you have some of the most amazing watches I've laid eyes on.









I think the Hamilton grade 770 is very highly rated amoungst collector's? It's said to be the finest American wrist watch movement ever made.









I need more American built watches.









Thanks guys.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > While I have an Electro-Chron (finally!)
> ...


It's at home, Hawk







. Got it the month before I left and did not have time to take any photos. Just Polywatched the crystal, set it to GMT+3 and gave it to Kelli. Who is now my ex-girlfriend - I hope it's still at home


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Nalu said:
> ...


Hope you didn`t upset her Colin


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Only this one, so far:

*Bulova Accutron Astronaut (1966)*










Illinois are probably my favourite American watches. Beautiful but expensive.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Hope you didn`t upset her Colin


It's a long, but probably familiar story Mac. I don't know of anything I did to upset her, but she probably is anyway - she is a woman after all. I doubt that she'd nick any watches. Then again, I didn't think she'd forge any checks either


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Hawkey, you have some of the most amazing watches I've laid eyes on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Stan.

But those first 2 Gruens were bought off the bay for about Â£35 each if I remember correctly. The Curvex was more expensive...no, a lot more expensive!









The Curvex movement is pretty special as well. I'll take some photos of it together with the Hamilton cal. 770

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Two movement pictures.

First up is the 1937 Gruen Curvex Cal. 330. Although marked "switzerland" it was a US company really.







I love the way the balance wheel is positioned in one corner of the movement.


























Next the 1958 Hamilton Cal. 770. 22j and one of their finest:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you didn`t upset her Colin
> ...


Ahh well there`s nothing more infuriating yet facinating then the opposite sex which ever it is


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures Paul.









The Curvex movement is a beauty. I think most Gruen movements were designed at Time Hill and, no doubt, Fred Gruen would have had a lot of input in the designs at some point.

I know there is some debate about which was the best Hamilton (wrist watch) movement, the 982m or the 770. I wouldn't care to guess but if the opportunity of owning either turned up, I would be quite happy.









Most enjoyable thread.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My first two Yanks arrived today via Ebay......

*Westclox, 32mm case*


















*Timex, 31mm case*


















They were both described as running suitable for spares or repair, they could do with a service as they both run rather fast









Still they only cost me Â£4.45 the pair









I`m going to have to get more braided straps I`ve run out


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice Timex Mac!







I think it may be missing the seconds hand though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Nice Timex Mac!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks









Your right about the second hand Paul, I forgot to mention that.









The back is a bit weird as you can see from this pic note round the edge, I can`t imagine its meant to be like that but there are 4 equaly spaced tabs ( see above the O`s in water & dustproof) and it doesn`t appear as if the areas between are broken off


















BTW both watches are running very fast


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They could be magnetised Mac.









Some soft sod may have left them on the telly when he retired for the night.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The back looks right Mac, late 50's early 60's style case.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> They could be magnetised Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might explain it, they are both gaining approx 5 mins an hour









I`ll get them seen to sometime but I`m not too worried, I got them because I like the look not for their timekeeping abilities ( I`ve got the G10 for super accuracy)











pg tips said:


> The back looks right Mac, late 50's early 60's style case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, the thing I find strange is the deep groove around the edge just outside the retaining ring, it dosen`t look quite right almost as if something is missing, its also full of crude _Yuk!!_









It is a shame about the missing second hand, but mybe I`ll be able to find something suitable to replace it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't know off the top of my head what i have got in the way of spares that old Mac, I'll have a look through "my box".

I think the case back comes off like some of the vostock, ie that ring with the 4 groves unscrews, but I can't be sure i've never had one off myself.

If you do get the back off a movement pic would help with sourcing a hand. I suspect it'll be a #22 or #24 movement.

I'll post it on the timex forum if you like, far more experienced guys than me on there.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I don't know off the top of my head what i have got in the way of spares that old Mac, I'll have a look through "my box".
> 
> I think the case back comes off like some of the vostock, ie that ring with the 4 groves unscrews, but I can't be sure i've never had one off myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, as you say it does seem to have the same style back as the Vostok, I have been unable to remove it, I don`t have the proper tool but the crude probably doesn`t help.









I`d appreciate it if you could see if anyone on the Timex forum knows anything.









I know both the Timex & the Westclox are cheap watches with simple movements, but I think even `Cheap` watches can have merit and especially as these two are cosmetically both in good nick, it would be nice to get them sorted


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Will do Mac, I only have one in that case style and I can't get the back off either! Mine has no crystal and no seconds hand and is in much worse condition than yours.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Will do Mac, I only have one in that case style and I can't get the back off either! Mine has no crystal and no seconds hand and is in much worse condition than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul & I`m sorry to hear about yours


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

PM sent mac







don't worry about mine, these older ones aren't really my thing, although I'd never pass one by! I have had a look through my Timex stuff and I haven't found one with American markings! Some may be from across the pond just can't find the evidence.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> PM sent mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, I wasn`t really looking for these but liked the look and also having `Made In USA` was nice so put in a couple of bids









On a separate issue I am looking out for old English/British made watches

and have come across the following...

Smiths

Newmark

Services

Aviation

Stirling

Kelton

Precista ( I`m talking about before the original company) although I wonder were they made in Switzerland like CWC?

As well of course as the American owned but made/assembled over here....

Ingersoll

Westclox

Do you know of any others?


----------

